# Sterling Heights, MI



## newtoplowing (Feb 25, 2003)

Im already looking for some work for next year. Never plowwed before. Willing to drive a little ways if some one is willing to show me the ropes next winter. Looking to expand my landscaping business so i can probably have 2 or 3 trucks out. Problem, dont know anything about plowing or getting accounts or cost. Thats why i want to sub for someone who would be willing to work with me. Let me know now, i want to be prepared, even though its so far away.

Hell if u want help now let me know soon and ill throw a plow on the HD, thats if we get anymore snow,


----------



## Wilburn Parks (May 16, 2001)

check your private messages


----------

